# ets timing system



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all , i was wondering is most racers in the states on the new timing system and what make, unikon, benzing, etc, and do you find it a lot better than the old timing. Around N-ireland clubs are just starting to introduce them,


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> Hi all , i was wondering is most racers in the states on the new timing system and what make, unikon, benzing, etc, and do you find it a lot better than the old timing. Around N-ireland clubs are just starting to introduce them,


I believe the majority of fanciers have gone to the ETS, but which one is "bigger" or "better".......I'm not sure. There's apparently a market for them all because they are all still in business. We use the Benzing in our club. I think there's one problem or another with all the systems.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

thankyou for rely renee, we had a deminstration of the unikon system at our club, they look very good , i really like the thought of the fact you can train your birds with it to see the times, I will not need it until a bit later on in the season so it gives me time to gather the £600 or so pounds for it, i already had bought a old clock of a friend but after seeing the ets i have my mind set on one.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

we use the benzig in our club here. most important i think is to get together and get the same system that way it is easier for you to use. if everyone in the club has different systems then logging birds for races


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

eric98223 said:


> we use the benzig in our club here. most important i think is to get together and get the same system that way it is easier for you to use. if everyone in the club has different systems then logging birds for races


The club i am sure at the minute has decided to g for the unikon ets eric, if anyone in the club gets a different one they will be out more money for adapter to link up with the unikon club timing clock. Thanks for reply,


----------



## Hilltoploft (Feb 24, 2008)

*Clock systems*

hey, Im just getting ready to but a clock system myself, I was into the hobby many years ago, with the old manual bump type clocks, I guess the electronic type is good but very expensive for some people just getting into the hobby, plus it take something out of the sport. I guess its great for those who just want to race birds but still have time for wal-mart on Sat. and Sun. With everything going up in cost , Gas, feed and now the cost of a good clocking system, it no wonder the sport is dying. I guess it would be nice to let some flyers use the old clocks to start and see if they really enjoy the hobby, then go on and buy a good timer.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

I agree with a lot of what you said hilltoploft, In the club i joined there is no pressure on anyone to buy the ets at the minute, you can still use the old clock, I bought a benzing secondhand clock of a friend in mind to use this year but after seeing the new system i like it, The thought of the training of the birds to get their times, i only have the wife at home if i was doing training and she would,nt go near the pigeons, she scared of them, so for my reason it would be good. And aslo the fact that when the birds come from a race you don't have scaring them to get the ring, I still would like to be there when they come back to see them come in from a race, they are expensive for anyone just starting but hopefully in time they will come down a bit on price and maybe more secondhand ones about.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Fantastic*

I just watched a promotional video by UNIKON ETS Systems where they used it in a race in Holland. The race is called, Alliuon. They turned loose 250 THOUSAND birds at once. It will take your breath away. It is hard to believe that they have that many racers in Holland.

George


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Avion said:


> I just watched a promotional video by UNIKON ETS Systems where they used it in a race in Holland. The race is called, Alliuon. They turned loose 250 THOUSAND birds at once. It will take your breath away. It is hard to believe that they have that many racers in Holland.
> 
> George


It would be an unbelievable site to see, 250 thousand at once ,must be very serious in holland, I watch a few demonstrations of the unikon system and i hope to get one soon, . older fanciers here seem uneasy about them, i think its just they aretoo used to old clock system and are a bit slow to change in the age of tecnology.


----------

